# dendrobium farmeri



## annab (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi guy ,I noticed in all these year that in my home there is a good habitat for dendrobium( mine bloom regularly),now I would be to buy a dendrobium farmeri ,I am totally fall in love with him.but the problem is this: surfing in internet I discovered that flower don't last so long
please someone deny or confirms this .how short is life of farmeri's flower? 
bye,Anna


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 7, 2013)

It has been a few years since I have grown one but I would say 10-14 days. It can bloom more than once a year. When they bloom they can put on a great show. I think they are definetly worth growing.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 7, 2013)

Anna, yes they last a little over two weeks, a bit longer if humid and not to hot. They are worth the effort, as they can grow quickly and flower easily. The nice thing is that they do quite well with lower light levels ad still flower well. There are a number of colour forms available now.


----------



## annab (Dec 8, 2013)

thanks ,two weeks is no bad after all.
I'll buy it.
Anna


----------

